# Boat hits rocks on Galveston Bay's North Jetty



## skinnywaterfishin (Jul 1, 2015)

Two injured men are hoisted aboard a Coast Guard Air Station Houston MH-65 Dolphin helicopter after their boat crashed on the rocks of Galveston Bay's North jetty off Bolivar, Texas, Sept. 7, 2015. Fishermen nearby heard the crash and called the Coast Guard for help. U.S. Coast Guard video by Air Station Houston.

https://www.dvidshub.net/video/422700/coast-guard-medevacs-2-after-boat-crashes-into-galveston-north-jetty#.Ve5G6SgVikp


----------



## Pintabo (Feb 8, 2006)

One had his head wrapped and the other had a splint on his leg. Hope they both fully recover.


----------



## saltwaterjunky (Aug 17, 2012)

*jetties*

How in the world did they manage to hit the jetties as big and wide as they are,don`t know the waters,no lights looking where they`re going, dark and running to fast??????????


----------



## Rip A Lip Man (Sep 8, 2014)

They probably weren't familiar with the area but even if it was dark they should have been more aware of there surroundings..


----------



## CAPSIZED (Aug 10, 2004)

.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Dang, looks like the GPS coordinates for the boat cut were off a little. Hope they are OK.


----------



## Winters97gt (Jun 20, 2013)

That's terrible. Hope they recover.


----------



## TheRooster (Jul 15, 2012)

I actually read the boat owners explanation on a Facebook fishing forum, his first boat, first time taking it out, and of all things on his first trip out he took it out at night and got mixed up on his gps and hit the jetties, glad everybody is going to be ok, but come on people, this was a foolish move, again I'm glad they'll be alright, but he should have at least gone during the day and learned the water for a bit and gotten some time behind the helm during daytime hours before he decided to go full force night boating, this all could have been prevented and could have been a lot worse, I wish it was mandatory for boaters to take a boating class to prevent so much of these accidents


----------



## SolarScreenGuy (Aug 15, 2005)

This is not that unusual of an occurrence. I saw an entire port folio of photos showing boats perched on the rocks once when I was at the GYB. Folks head out before first light and simply get lost somehow.

www.solarscreenguys.com


----------



## Mikeg77583 (Jul 11, 2014)

Owner said all his stuff was stolen once he was off the boat... Prayers for all involved.


----------



## Bugsbunnyboater (May 22, 2009)

Get well quickly. And that's bad somebody stole your stuff. But you made it that's the important part.


----------



## JPEG (Aug 26, 2007)

At this point I think it's salvage. 
I'm glad they were not hurt worse! It is easy to get turned around in the dark and mess up. Even experienced boaters can end up in trouble in the dark.


----------



## SaltwaterTom (Jun 23, 2013)

Man, I get nervous going around the end of any jetties during the day, afraid there is just one shallow rock out of place waiting to reach out and bite me. Good that nobody got killed, hope the poor guy has insurance.


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Jetties*

Look to say its easy to get turned around in the dark or I was confused by the GPS is hogwash. Im sorry the two guys were injured and their boat was damaged but come on. Where does a little common sense come into play. Your first boat and your first trip in that boat and you are going to the jetties at night. Sorry to be so harsh but that just has stupid written all over it. You get turned around in the fog not in the dark, if you cant look at the lights of Galveston and the lighted channel buoy's and not know where you are you shouldnt be in a boat. I wasn't there but looking at the pictures he was in the channel, how do you run into the jetties when your in the channel. I havent figured out how you run into the jetties period but it happens all the time.


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

Gator spot on! Heres what gets me to operated a motorized vehicle on public roadways you need a license. What about boats, jet skis ect.. Aren't must of them operated on public waterways. It was crazy out on the water this weekend. A little knowledge and some common sense could help! Boat is not insured and they refused help to remove vessel because they do not want to pay. Really?


----------



## Cod Wallupper (Jul 11, 2015)

gater said:


> Look to say its easy to get turned around in the dark or I was confused by the GPS is hogwash. Im sorry the two guys were injured and their boat was damaged but come on. Where does a little common sense come into play. Your first boat and your first trip in that boat and you are going to the jetties at night. Sorry to be so harsh but that just has stupid written all over it. You get turned around in the fog not in the dark, if you cant look at the lights of Galveston and the lighted channel buoy's and not know where you are you shouldnt be in a boat. I wasn't there but looking at the pictures he was in the channel, how do you run into the jetties when your in the channel. I havent figured out how you run into the jetties period but it happens all the time.


Yeah I was waiting for someone to say this, finally. The whole Facebook deal makes me wonder if they weren't taking selfies and holding hands like Thelma and Louise when they attempted a new distance record. Should have stayed home and built a fort out of sheets and chairs from the dinner table.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

I am not gonna rag on them, Buuuttt this is occurring more and more even in my neck of the woods. I wait to see every holiday weekend (especially in the summer) there is a rash of this. You see it fishing too, Sunday evening was an example I witnessed!
Sorry for this guys property lost, that doesn't surprise me either. @#$% Thieves.


----------



## PhotoFish (Aug 9, 2015)

gater said:


> Look to say its easy to get turned around in the dark or I was confused by the GPS is hogwash. Im sorry the two guys were injured and their boat was damaged but come on. Where does a little common sense come into play. Your first boat and your first trip in that boat and you are going to the jetties at night. Sorry to be so harsh but that just has stupid written all over it. You get turned around in the fog not in the dark, if you cant look at the lights of Galveston and the lighted channel buoy's and not know where you are you shouldnt be in a boat. I wasn't there but looking at the pictures he was in the channel, how do you run into the jetties when your in the channel. I havent figured out how you run into the jetties period but it happens all the time.


This is exactly why I've been researching navigational markings, looking into boater safety courses, and planning on taking an experienced boater with me on my first trip. I've heard too many horror stories about running aground in the bay... I'll add this one to the list.


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

PhotoFish said:


> This is exactly why I've been researching navigational markings, looking into boater safety courses, and planning on taking an experienced boater with me on my first trip. I've heard too many horror stories about running aground in the bay... I'll add this one to the list.


It all changes once the sun goes down.

Crab pots turn into land mines.

Depth perception is way off

You're relying on others to be running correctly with lights on.

And following bread crumbs on a gps is very dangerous as it isn't to the inch. Good indication of which way to go. But not fool proof path.

--------------

Fame is a vapor, popularity an accident, and riches take wings. Only one thing endures and that is character.


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

Why does this stuff happen the only day this weekend I wasn't on the water?
Hope they recover. How did it happen?


----------



## planohog (Nov 1, 2006)

It is easy to get turned around, I Think there are lots of aids that people do not know about to find your way on clear night. I would never make first trip out of GYB at night. How else would you know that the jetty is underwater in some spots, and that the ships leave mega swells for you . 
I hate it that they had to show us that it is dangerous and you need to be prepared . Im glad they are all ok. Sorry about your gear. I would have hoped it would have shown up , where someone collected it for you knowing you were 
at the emergency room.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

planohog said:


> It is easy to get turned around, I Think there are lots of aids that people do not know about to find your way on clear night. I would never make first trip out of GYB at night. How else would you know that the jetty is underwater in some spots, and that the ships leave mega swells for you .
> I hate it that they had to show us that it is dangerous and you need to be prepared . Im glad they are all ok. Sorry about your gear. I would have hoped it would have shown up , where someone collected it for you knowing you were
> at the emergency room.


X2. To all those who "saved" those rods/reels and whatever on the boat, the right thing to do is to return them to their owners.


----------



## TheSamarai (Jan 20, 2005)

sorry but u dont take a boat out to the jetties for your first trip.


----------



## TheRooster (Jul 15, 2012)

gater said:


> Look to say its easy to get turned around in the dark or I was confused by the GPS is hogwash. Im sorry the two guys were injured and their boat was damaged but come on. Where does a little common sense come into play. Your first boat and your first trip in that boat and you are going to the jetties at night. Sorry to be so harsh but that just has stupid written all over it. You get turned around in the fog not in the dark, if you cant look at the lights of Galveston and the lighted channel buoy's and not know where you are you shouldnt be in a boat. I wasn't there but looking at the pictures he was in the channel, how do you run into the jetties when your in the channel. I havent figured out how you run into the jetties period but it happens all the time.


That's exactly what I was getting at with my previous post, I didn't want to come off harsh, but come on, common sense could save way more lives if people just used it, anytime I've ever gone into a new Bay Area I always go with someone who knows it or during the daytime to see what it's like and I ask many questions about where I'm at and what hazards are around, and like I said thank god they're going to be alright, but this all could have been avoided, and like another person said, running at night is a whole other animal than running during the day, and being that this boater was a first timer and had no experience was just the perfect recipe for disaster, which unfortunately they found out the hard way


----------



## Skuff Daddy (Aug 22, 2009)

I saw the boat on Monday morning. Dude was not going slow to say the least..
I'm pretty sure the scavengers were not boaters. The jetties were full of folks that walked out to the cut.


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

Evidently there is a "gofundme" page setup...


----------



## PhotoFish (Aug 9, 2015)

Reynolds4 said:


> Evidently there is a "gofundme" page setup...


Isn't there always?


----------



## TheRooster (Jul 15, 2012)

Reynolds4 said:


> Evidently there is a "gofundme" page setup...


Well I guess I'll be the a-hole that says it, great, so now we're going to give money to ignorance, wonder if the gofundme account is to pay for a boaters class after he gets out of the hospital?


----------



## jampen (Oct 12, 2012)

Coast Guard video of rescue




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10153589627234841


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

I have to agree with Gater, capt.david and TheRooster on this.

The Gulf Coast Surf Fishing & Outdoors page on Facebook is like the wild wild West of fishing. If you think there are goofy bastages on 2Cool, there is no comparison. It is a public group but I had to block any notifications from it.

Lets just say I am grateful for what I have learned from 2cool and the friends I have made here.


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

TheRooster said:


> Well I guess I'll be the a-hole that says it, great, so now we're going to give money to ignorance, wonder if the gofundme account is to pay for a boaters class after he gets out of the hospital?


Yup...there was a lot of sarcasm in my post! :headknock


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

I think we should loot the Yacht Basin!


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

*Yep, I blocked them as well*

Most of those guys over there have no clue.



Zeitgeist said:


> I have to agree with Gater, capt.david and TheRooster on this.
> 
> The Gulf Coast Surf Fishing & Outdoors page on Facebook is like the wild wild West of fishing. If you think there are goofy bastages on 2Cool, there is no comparison. It is a public group but I had to block any notifications from it.
> 
> Lets just say I am grateful for what I have learned from 2cool and the friends I have made here.


----------



## TheRooster (Jul 15, 2012)

ROBOWADER said:


> Most of those guys over there have no clue.


I'm actually reading some of the comments on the Galveston saltwater fishing forum and it's crazy how many people are oblivious to the fact that was this guy did was moronic and ignorant and asinine, not only did he hurt himself, but he could have hurt other people, and when someone made mention of that on that story, they went ballistic! Lol I need some popcorn, hope the vending machine still has some, extra butter please


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Nothing good happens out on the street...err...bay after midnight. hwell:


----------



## weimtrainer (May 17, 2007)

Sorry for their troubles, hope they recover fully. That said, this is just another example of the fact that you don't have to have any common sense, knowledge or training to buy and drive a boat. All you need is a wallet. Sure makes it more dangerous for everyone else. Like giving an 8 year old the keys to a car and telling them to go have fun.


----------



## BlueDawg (Apr 17, 2015)

Not surprised at all. See these type of folks most times I am on the water. I actually witnessed a family of four trying to anchor at the end of the POC jetties. When they could not get the anchor to hold (with 50 feet of rope) he actually asked if he could tie up to us. I could not help myself. I told him know and he needs to get him and his family out of there. He was extremely defensive with me and I kept telling him this is not Lake Travis and he is putting his wife and young kids in extreme danger. I am 44 years old and have fished the gulf coast since I was 5 years old owned and operated a boat on the coast since I was 25. I would support and take a boaters safety coarse. I would support a law that requires boaters to obtain a license and take a boaters safety coarse. I always say boats dont have breaks.


----------



## Brian Castille (May 27, 2004)

There are so many people on the water behind the wheel of a boat that shouldn't be it isn't even funny. I was running at the first hint of light on Sunday and saw a boat doing about 40 mph across the bay with no lights on. Seriously?

Glad that both people in this incident are going to make a full recovery. Jetties at night for first trip? Come on. Maybe this should actually be classified as an attempted suicide gone wrong?


----------



## Outearly (Nov 17, 2009)

BlueDawg said:


> Not surprised at all. See these type of folks most times I am on the water. I actually witnessed a family of four trying to anchor at the end of the POC jetties. When they could not get the anchor to hold (with 50 feet of rope) he actually asked if he could tie up to us. I could not help myself. I told him know and he needs to get him and his family out of there. He was extremely defensive with me and I kept telling him this is not Lake Travis and he is putting his wife and young kids in extreme danger. I am 44 years old and have fished the gulf coast since I was 5 years old owned and operated a boat on the coast since I was 25. I would support and take a boaters safety coarse. I would support a law that requires boaters to obtain a license and take a boaters safety coarse. I always say boats dont have breaks.


This is a pretty good post. I too was fortunate enough to have been exposed to boating at an early age, and that makes a huge difference. If you weren't, and the boat dealer/seller just throws you the keys, the learning curve is steep and dangerous.

Since we pay (the Coast Guard is on us...) for rescues, I don't have a problem with mandatory boater education at all.

As a final point, there are plenty of pictures of workboats and other boats with experienced captains up on the jetties. Those guys aren't the first or the last.


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

ROBOWADER said:


> Most of those guys over there have no clue.


Lots of idiots on that page. It's quite comical and scary reading their comments.


----------



## skinnywaterfishin (Jul 1, 2015)

Glad they are ok.

Darwin had it right.


----------



## PhotoFish (Aug 9, 2015)

BlueDawg said:


> Not surprised at all. See these type of folks most times I am on the water. I actually witnessed a family of four trying to anchor at the end of the POC jetties. When they could not get the anchor to hold (with 50 feet of rope) he actually asked if he could tie up to us. I could not help myself. I told him know and he needs to get him and his family out of there. He was extremely defensive with me and I kept telling him this is not Lake Travis and he is putting his wife and young kids in extreme danger. I am 44 years old and have fished the gulf coast since I was 5 years old owned and operated a boat on the coast since I was 25. I would support and take a boaters safety coarse. I would support a law that requires boaters to obtain a license and take a boaters safety coarse. I always say boats dont have breaks.


Just to stir the pot a little....

I just bought my first boat. I've been studying navigational markings. And I'm planning on taking a boaters safety course.

However, how does ALL of that information help me in waters that I've never been in?

And how many experienced fisherman/captains would volunteer their time to take me out on my boat and teach me the bay?


----------



## TheRooster (Jul 15, 2012)

PhotoFish said:


> Just to stir the pot a little....
> 
> I just bought my first boat. I've been studying navigational markings. And I'm planning on taking a boaters safety course.
> 
> ...


The course will teach you a lot about navigation in a sense of basic operation and vessel type scenarios, but you'd be suprized at how many people would do that, all you have to do is make a post and say "boats full of gas, need someone to teach me a certain part of the bay" and you'll have an inbox full of people that'll join you or even take you on their boat and show you where to run and what to avoid, if I wasn't on my hell week id even take you out, there's nothing wrong with asking for help learning a bay system, hell I still ask about certain parts of east bay and I've run that bay ALOT, there's never a point where you stop learning a bay system because it's always changing


----------



## PhotoFish (Aug 9, 2015)

TheRooster said:


> ... but you'd be suprized at how many people would do that, all you have to do is make a post and say "boats full of gas, need someone to teach me a certain part of the bay" and you'll have an inbox full of people that'll join you or even take you on their boat and show you where to run and what to avoid,....


Good to know. In about 4 weeks, I'll be posting then. I've got to wait on the boat to be serviced at Mikes Marine.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Better fish a few years out there, before attempting a night trip. I hope they weren't heading offshore, because they were going fast when they hit those rocks. The trip could have turned out even worse. And a little strange, that they took selfie photos. It should impress the insurance agent, anyway.


----------



## gettinspooled (Jun 26, 2013)

I saw the boat on Monday. They hit the rocks hard. They were a long way off from the boat cut. Hope they heal up quickly and learn from their mistakes.

I do not like running at night even in waters that I have run hundreds of times. I couldn't imagine attempting my first trip out on a new boat in the middle of the night. 

The number one tip I have for new boaters is to take it slow and easy.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

I could have stayed out after dark many times this past summer. But after the sun went below the horizon, I realized what an easy run it is back to the marina at dusk, versus running at night. It didn't seem worth it. Hit a crab trap or day marker, or have motor trouble in the dark? No thanks. I've made enough night trips and overnighters, to realize it's a different ball game. Some people have no night vision, either.

Back in the 80s the Galveston kingfish tournaments let everybody go out at 4 am, and there were 200 boats. You woke up at the marina, and just took off in the dark. That's a long jetty to navigate, before passing the last rock. One tournament a 31 Bertram got off track, and went straight into the rocks, wrecking the boat and I think injuring some of the crew. The rest of us pressed on....we never noticed them in the dark. Not sure which jetty they hit, either. Allowing tournament boats to fish at night, other than billfish tournaments, was pretty much discontinued back in the '90s. 

In POC this summer I ran into people who bought nice boats for the first time, but barely knew where the ignition key was. They'd come down and chartered a couple of trips, caught fish, wanted to get into the coast scene down there, buy their fishing shirts, etc. But clueless about running a boat.


----------



## HiggsBoson (Jul 25, 2014)

PhotoFish said:


> Just to stir the pot a little....
> 
> I just bought my first boat. I've been studying navigational markings. And I'm planning on taking a boaters safety course.
> 
> ...


Study this. http://www.nauticalcharts.noaa.gov/mcd/chart1/ChartNo1.pdf When you know it forwards and backwards, study some more. This will tell you what every symbol on a chart means and you can learn how to identify specific markers. Each buoy or marker has a specific pattern that it will flash to identify it your chart will tell you what each marker looks like what signal it sends how it appears on charts, ecdis etc. Knowing how to read and understand your charts is the first step you should know before you get out on the water. The next step is to go out IN DAYLIGHT and get familiar with the area and compare the chart to what you are seeing visually. If you can find someone with local knowledge to help, by all means bring them along. There is a ton of info that is not in the charts, but there is also a ton of info in the chart that many people miss because they don't even know that it is there.


----------



## Drifter (May 23, 2004)

****e happens.....bay hazzards and running in a new bay are one thing. Hitting the jetties HARD(day or night) is an entirely different story. When you leave land you better make sure you hat is on straight and your balls are screwed on tight! The sea shows no mercy! Glad the only loss was property and not life.

Drifter



TheRooster said:


> That's exactly what I was getting at with my previous post, I didn't want to come off harsh, but come on, common sense could save way more lives if people just used it, anytime I've ever gone into a new Bay Area I always go with someone who knows it or during the daytime to see what it's like and I ask many questions about where I'm at and what hazards are around, and like I said thank god they're going to be alright, but this all could have been avoided, and like another person said, running at night is a whole other animal than running during the day, and being that this boater was a first timer and had no experience was just the perfect recipe for disaster, which unfortunately they found out the hard way


----------



## BlueDawg (Apr 17, 2015)

PhotoFish said:


> Just to stir the pot a little....
> 
> I just bought my first boat. I've been studying navigational markings. And I'm planning on taking a boaters safety course.
> 
> ...


We recently bought a place in West Galveston bay. Even with my many years of being on the water. I hired a guide to take me around the Galveston Bay system. We used my boat and he drove we marked hazards laid tracks and he even marked fishing spots on my GPS. He charged me $300 for the day. One of the best investments I have made in a long time.


----------



## PhotoFish (Aug 9, 2015)

BlueDawg said:


> We recently bought a place in West Galveston bay. Even with my many years of being on the water. I hired a guide to take me around the Galveston Bay system. We used my boat and he drove we marked hazards laid tracks and he even marked fishing spots on my GPS. He charged me $300 for the day. One of the best investments I have made in a long time.


Can you PM his contact info???


----------



## On Time Too (Dec 2, 2014)

BlueDawg said:


> Not surprised at all. See these type of folks most times I am on the water. I actually witnessed a family of four trying to anchor at the end of the POC jetties. When they could not get the anchor to hold (with 50 feet of rope) he actually asked if he could tie up to us. I could not help myself. I told him know and he needs to get him and his family out of there. He was extremely defensive with me and I kept telling him this is not Lake Travis and he is putting his wife and young kids in extreme danger. I am 44 years old and have fished the gulf coast since I was 5 years old owned and operated a boat on the coast since I was 25. I would support and take a boaters safety coarse. I would support a law that requires boaters to obtain a license and take a boaters safety coarse. I always say boats dont have breaks.


I just had a thought of a salesman selling this guy on the boat and GPS "so good you can use it at night! 15 ft. accuracy!! Just follow the map...!" Well the salesman won his money and the customer almost lost his life. Like many on here I have boated since age 5 and we started out with a 7.5 hp Evinrude. We have two spotlights on board fully charged. But If I can't see where I'm going I go 5 mph or less with NO RADIO OR TALKING and listening to all cues as you know you can sometimes hear when you come up close to something big. I don't care how far it is and I don't care how good my equipment is supposed to be. I am not in a big boat that can survive a collision with rocks or another immovable object.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

We were having this discussion last week. My friend told these new boat buyers, total rookies: "Why don't you start out with a johnboat, and learn the ropes out there? It's hard to tear up a jonboat, and you can stick to protected shorelines, etc. With a motor that doesn't go fast. An inexpensive rig. But no, people jump into these fine boats and just take off and learn things the hard way. 

Years ago we had some adventures on Sabine Lake starting in the 9th grade, with a jonboat and 5 horse Evinrude with three gallon gas tank. Then it was off to Rayburn and Toledo Bend when they were brand new. Lots of camping trips up there with no adult supervision.


----------



## dolphns13 (May 12, 2014)

I guess I've been a boat owner now about 6 years, and since I only use it 4 times a year, haha... My partners always say we should be fishing at first light, but I'd rather be extra cautious then end up on some structure... Thing about the bay is it's always changing, always something floating here that wasn't there yesterday. A big tide can make it dangerous in the middle of the day, I can only imagine at night. Safety first.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Talking about fishing at first light, I was with a guide one morning. He had a souped up rig with a 300. 4 of us loaded up and he took off, before we knew it he had that thing wide open, so fast that the occasional spray stung your face. As soon as it was safe enough that I could get to where I could "speak" to him, we discussed his need to slow down. I ain't that mad at them nor do I want to die in a freaking bay boat because an idiot hits something in the dark.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

I was with a guy one morning well before daylight. He was running 45 MPH trying to be the first one to a 'spot'. I asked if he was sure his actions were safe. He replied that he had been running that same trail for over five years. I guess the thought of someone planting a pole out out there over the years never crossed his mind! :headknock


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

The owner is Miguel Garcia. he is in the hospital but posted on Facebook that he is OK. He is more ****** off about his boat getting robbed. Thiefs took his GPS, rods and most of his tackle.


----------



## PThomsen40 (Jun 23, 2015)

â€œThe problem with the world is that the intelligent people are full of doubts while the stupid ones are full of confidence.â€ ~ Charles Bukowski


----------



## double play (Jun 9, 2010)

i know lots of guys that run from the JFK Causeway down to Baffin in the dark EVERY morning. No spotlight, just GPS. It's only a matter of time before they hit someone broken down or in a kayak. At 50+ mph the recipient won't live to tell about it. I make that run in the dark myself but i take two spotlights. One stays on all the time the other is the back up.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

double play said:


> i know lots of guys that run from the JFK Causeway down to Baffin in the dark EVERY morning. No spotlight, just GPS. It's only a matter of time before they hit someone broken down or in a kayak. At 50+ mph the recipient won't live to tell about it. I make that run in the dark myself but i take two spotlights. One stays on all the time the other is the back up.


 Back in the '70s we used to run the Trinity River many, many mornings each season before daylight going duck hunting.

All we had back them was maybe a 16' Johnny with a 25 hp motor.

BUT we always had the best spotlight we could find and gave ourselves plenty of time to get to our blinds.

Two reasons, the 25 wasn't going anywhere fast and we knew that we would die if we ran up on a stump or log (that river is notorious for stumps and floaters) and got thrown out in that river in winter with waders and heavy clothes and the POS life jackets that they made back then.

The spotlight was on or we weren't running.....Period.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

double play said:


> i know lots of guys that run from the JFK Causeway down to Baffin in the dark EVERY morning. No spotlight, just GPS. It's only a matter of time before they hit someone broken down or in a kayak. At 50+ mph the recipient won't live to tell about it. I make that run in the dark myself but i take two spotlights. One stays on all the time the other is the back up.


YEP!!


----------



## Mr Duck (Dec 20, 2012)

Another issue is today's reliance on all the gizmos that replaced common sense. Was hunting this weekend and guy needed gate code since he always used a remote. Had to check his phone device for info. Lots of folks will be in trouble when the satellites go down. GPS is nice but it is only a tool not an end all.


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

PhotoFish said:


> This is exactly why I've been researching navigational markings, looking into boater safety courses, and planning on taking an experienced boater with me on my first trip. I've heard too many horror stories about running aground in the bay... I'll add this one to the list.


Well sir I applaude you for doing it right. Running aground in the bay is one thing, even experienced boaters will do that from time to time. Running into rocks is inexcusable in my book unless you had some type of mechanical failure.


----------



## txdukklr (Jun 30, 2013)

my opinion which is not worth much, I know navigational aids and drive the bay a lot. I still proceed with an abundance of caution when traveling and can't see. I have thousands of dollars in electronics and lights on my boat and still not even 75% comfortable.

Because of the holiday and my family staying in galveston I launched this week out of GYB and ran to Boliver and TCD to pick up friends on the way to the bottom of trinity where we knew there was great fishing. Even knowing what I know I ran at just enough speed to plane the boat (my boat will run near 60) and proceeded slow with kill switch (normal) and pfd (not normal) during the dark. I specifically stayed on known tracks that I had in my gps.

All that said I still questioned where I was . . . .. running hard, in the dark


----------



## txdukklr (Jun 30, 2013)

hit post to quick

running hard, in the dark is nuts. My main point being that even with the amount of time I spend on the Bay I still very easily could get disoriented in the pitch black.


----------



## Marshman (Jul 24, 2008)

Trouthappy said:


> We were having this discussion last week. My friend told these new boat buyers, total rookies: "Why don't you start out with a johnboat, and learn the ropes out there? It's hard to tear up a jonboat, and you can stick to protected shorelines, etc. With a motor that doesn't go fast. An inexpensive rig. But no, people jump into these fine boats and just take off and learn things the hard way.
> 
> Years ago we had some adventures on Sabine Lake starting in the 9th grade, with a jonboat and 5 horse Evinrude with three gallon gas tank. Then it was off to Rayburn and Toledo Bend when they were brand new. Lots of camping trips up there with no adult supervision.


This is great advice - my brother and I started with a 3.5 Evinrude on a rented jon boat - Dad would drop us off at daybreak, and pick us up at dusk. He was USCG, and we KNEW we better make good decisions, or we'd be seeing him in an official capacity, not good. Our learning took place in the bays and gulf front, plenty of room for mistakes, and lots of chances to make them and learn from them.

We learned how to catch fish, how run a boat, how to get in trouble with a bat, and how to stay alive long enough to get out of trouble. Wouldn't have lived long enough to learn, in a high powered machine at any age, much less old enough to drink and drive an boat at the same time.

We were about that age too.


----------



## Marshman (Jul 24, 2008)

HydraSports said:


> Back in the '70s we used to run the Trinity River many, many mornings each season before daylight going duck hunting.
> 
> All we had back them was maybe a 16' Johnny with a 25 hp motor.
> 
> ...


I'm probably NOT in the spot light camp.

I run Black Bayou in SW LA pretty much every morning during duck season. I have one, rarely use it. It totally kills night vision, for me and everyone within a couple miles in the marsh. I'm only running a GD boat with a surface drive, plenty fast, but..... I can see better without the light for sure, have run the bayou hundreds of times, the worst is the fog, not the dark.

I do have a couple PVS 14's night vision devices, I keep one turned on in my right front coat pocket, give the other to a passenger, with directions to yell loud and point if you see something in the water. Most of the time, before they yell and point, I have already seen it, without the NV.

Point I wish to make, is that it is possible to see better in the dark than most people realize. It is a skill you can work on and improve, but some people have very poor night vision, it's hereditary, or they don't do the things like practice good light discipline. Or just practice seeing in the dark, whether in the hunting blind or on the boat.

Still, for all that, and the tech gadgets, 60 mph in the dark, is a bad gamble. Sooner or later..... there will be a gotcha.


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

If there is one thing that makes a HUGE difference in running at night, it is this... Every GPS has the equivalent of the HEADING LINE. The definition below is from my Garmin. You can turn on heading line and select TIME or DISTANCE. A line will basically tell you where the bow of the boat will be in the future.

_Heading Line: Shows and adjusts the heading line, which is a line drawn on the map from the bow of the boat in the direction of travel, and sets the data source for the heading line._

Someone else mentioned it. While I am light nut, spotlights are not meant to be on all the time. The following is an excerpt from discoverboating.com.

_Careful With the High Beams
Some might think headlights are the answer. (If your boat has a built-in pair, theyâ€™re actually "docking lights" intended for close-quarters maneuvering only.) Powerful forward-looking lights or swivel-mounted or handheld spotlights can be helpful, but they can also confuse other boaters by overpowering your navigation lights or blinding approaching captains. Use spotlights judiciously, not continuously, and never shine them into the face of another boater â€" thatâ€™s illegal._

Be careful out there!


----------



## jesco (Jun 23, 2013)

Trouthappy said:


> We were having this discussion last week. My friend told these new boat buyers, total rookies: "Why don't you start out with a johnboat, and learn the ropes out there? It's hard to tear up a jonboat, and you can stick to protected shorelines, etc. With a motor that doesn't go fast. An inexpensive rig. But no, people jump into these fine boats and just take off and learn things the hard way.


Good advice. This was also my fathers approach to my first truck. Old Toyota pick up, 4WD, 22R engine. Indestructable. First boat I could run without an adult was a Lund aluminum with a 7.5 Merc. (Northern version of a john boat.) Looking back, that was my all time favorite truck. And boat.


----------



## uscgnazzario (Feb 1, 2015)

I am the one who hoisted this guy and his buddy into the helicopter yesterday morning. It stinks that all of the gear was stolen but I am really glad they are doing okay. I am sure they know it could have been much worse. This accident kinda hits home for me because I fish the Galveston bay area quite frequently. Just a good reminder for all of us to be careful on the water. Hopefully they both have a good recovery.


----------



## RUFcaptain (Aug 12, 2011)

To be fair, the end of the jetties are poorly marked, easy to miss even in daylight. That's where the GPS comes in handy. But....running at night first time out in a new boat is stupid. Gotta wonder if alcohol was involved. Alcohol, testosterone, and a motor boat on a holiday weekend are a bad combo.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Marshman said:


> Point I wish to make, is that it is possible to see better in the dark than most people realize. It is a skill you can work on and improve, but some people have very poor night vision, it's hereditary, or they don't do the things like practice good light discipline. Or just practice seeing in the dark, whether in the hunting blind or on the boat.


As for running at night, they say it takes a half hour to acquire the night vision you're going to get. We always ran the boat in the dark while duck hunting, no headlights. Never had a GPS or compass. You could see crab buoys, even. Heh...we called it running with "the cloaking device" in those days. Nobody knew where we went, back in the marsh. If another boat came along, we'd switch on a running light. In the fog, flashing a big light really blinded us. The ducks didn't know we were there, either. The darn Q-beams on the horizon could be blinding, and they scared off the ducks and even more so, the geese. So, if you have good night vision, you don't really need big lights. And we duck hunted hard from 1969-1985 without missing a weekend or holiday. Also spent quite a few nights offshore. Even ran the Sabine jetties at 5 a.m. and then down the beach a few miles, pulling the boat up on the beach before hunting. Jonboats in the Gulf at night during winter, though we were never more than 50 yards from rock or sand. Well, we were younger then. Some of the fun you can have, in a johnboat.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

uscgnazzario said:


> I am the one who hoisted this guy and his buddy into the helicopter yesterday morning. It stinks that all of the gear was stolen but I am really glad they are doing okay. I am sure they know it could have been much worse. This accident kinda hits home for me because I fish the Galveston bay area quite frequently. Just a good reminder for all of us to be careful on the water. Hopefully they both have a good recovery.


Appreciate what you and all the coasties do day in and day out.. weather not pending.

........................................................................................................

Now I have lots of boat experience and do not need a GPS to track and navigate all around the world. A compass, Chart and a chart plotter is all I used. I thank the USPS United Stated Power Squadron for that..

I feech the Galvez Jetties year round and in all types of conditions. 
The trips in the dark with fog and are ones that call to my memory. Its next to suicide. The fog rolled in unexpectedly in the eve.

Memory of hearing the barges coming in close and seeing them freaking pilot boats ripping through. I wonder if they have a radar screen being payed attention. Finding a buoy and charting over with your compass to the next on on a red right return factor comes in handy.

Anyway, Glad they survived and the boat did not bow up. Guess that happens only in the movies... .. Peace


----------



## gettinspooled (Jun 26, 2013)

RUFcaptain said:


> To be fair, the end of the jetties are poorly marked, easy to miss even in daylight. That's where the GPS comes in handy. But....running at night first time out in a new boat is stupid. Gotta wonder if alcohol was involved. Alcohol, testosterone, and a motor boat on a holiday weekend are a bad combo.


They were not near the end of the Jetty. They hit the jetty about 1/4 mile before the boat cut on the channel side.


----------



## gettinspooled (Jun 26, 2013)

uscgnazzario said:


> I am the one who hoisted this guy and his buddy into the helicopter yesterday morning. It stinks that all of the gear was stolen but I am really glad they are doing okay. I am sure they know it could have been much worse. This accident kinda hits home for me because I fish the Galveston bay area quite frequently. Just a good reminder for all of us to be careful on the water. Hopefully they both have a good recovery.


Thank you for all you do out there. It is always reassuring to know that yall are there to help if something happens.


----------



## Mikeg77583 (Jul 11, 2014)

uscgnazzario said:


> I am the one who hoisted this guy and his buddy into the helicopter yesterday morning. It stinks that all of the gear was stolen but I am really glad they are doing okay. I am sure they know it could have been much worse. This accident kinda hits home for me because I fish the Galveston bay area quite frequently. Just a good reminder for all of us to be careful on the water. Hopefully they both have a good recovery.


Thank you for keeping watch.... God bless you off and on the clock!


----------



## SKIPJACKSLAYER (Nov 19, 2013)

I ran pitch dark this morning at 5 am to Virginia point. My second trip leaving the dock at dark but this one was much darker. I couldn't see very well bc my GPS was too bright in front of my face. Dimmed it down from 10 to 3 and then it was eyes on the water with an occasional glance down at the GPS to make sure I was still on track. My 14ft skiff has a 50hp and runs 35mph when pinned all the way down. I usually run around 28 or 30, and I promised my wife a long time ago when I ran by myself I would keep my lifejacket and kill switch attached when going high speeds. Something I should do all the time anyways. This accident makes you think though, and the post recently about the capsized boat being found in the middle of the bay. You do not want to hit that thing at night. Should probably get a spotlight but I like to have one hand on the wheel and other on the throttle for quick change of speed. Maybe a bow mounted one or something


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Marshman said:


> I'm probably NOT in the spot light camp.
> 
> I run Black Bayou in SW LA pretty much every morning during duck season. I have one, rarely use it. It totally kills night vision, for me and everyone within a couple miles in the marsh. I'm only running a GD boat with a surface drive, plenty fast, but..... I can see better without the light for sure, have run the bayou hundreds of times, the worst is the fog, not the dark.
> 
> ...


^^yep^^


----------



## RUFcaptain (Aug 12, 2011)

gettinspooled said:


> They were not near the end of the Jetty. They hit the jetty about 1/4 mile before the boat cut on the channel side.


Wow, so they didn't know where they were or *** they were doing. That's just plain stupid.


----------



## LA Wader (Oct 22, 2013)

> I'm probably NOT in the spot light camp.
> 
> I run Black Bayou in SW LA pretty much every morning during duck season. I have one, rarely use it. It totally kills night vision, for me and everyone within a couple miles in the marsh. I'm only running a GD boat with a surface drive, plenty fast, but..... I can see better without the light for sure, have run the bayou hundreds of times, the worst is the fog, not the dark.
> 
> ...


I'm with Marshman on this. I've never used a spotlight when running my boat in the dark because it hindered me more than helped me. I've been running boats down bayous, marshes, Big Lake, and the ship channel since I was 16 years old. Of course, I spent lots of time in those areas, so I was very familiar with the areas. As far as using a GPS in the dark, I will keep mine on the lowest visible setting so it doesn't bother my vision.

The guys that took the boat out in the dark and crashed on its (pretty much) maiden voyage....not too bright! Glad they able to live to tell about it.


----------

